# Thinking of a third dog. Tell me your pros and cons going 2 to 3



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Poodles don't seem to have quite the rank issues that a lot of other breeds do (meaning they get along better with others than say my Kelpies and GSDs). As long as you are aware of the fact that 3 dogs makes a pack and you are able to train and manage all of them, I say go for it. I have a pack myself and (for the most part) things run pretty smoothly. 

What I have learned in the past is that females fight harder and more aggressively than males. 

Sounds like your dogs get plenty of exercise and mental stimulation. I am guessing you'll be a fine pack leader.

and, good for you thinking about rescue. Heaven has a special place for people who rescue.


----------



## cdensmore (Jul 13, 2010)

Oh my, I am having these same pangs. Not sure if three would rock our little dog world. The girls get along so well, 99% of the time. But, a boy would be fabulous. I really want a big lovey standard boy. Sigh.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Me, too. I would like a third dog, another standard. I don't groom myself, so it will double those costs. The reasons keeping me from jumping in and doing it are the amount of dog poop to pick up, trying to decide whether to have my own puppy with my girl or buying one. Also, I work three days a week and my mother lives with me. She says she can't face another puppy when my current one is finally civilized. 

There are some people able and willing to put in the effort to fix someone elses mess and those of us who have done it and choose not to again. I get so angry with people who get dogs because they are cute and don't put in the time, money, thought and training needed to have a great dog. They sometimes abuse, but mostly neglect them. Then they throw them away. 
grrrr....

There is a lot of satisfaction in raising a puppy, too. Sometimes bringing a puppy in is easier when you are forming a pack. Some people only rescue and feel that is the most satisfying of all. Keep in mind that even a rescue, if a standard, will cost several hundred dollars. It isn't like a purebred rescue is free. If I ever rescued again, I would go to the pound.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

It puts costs up. It puts grooming time up. It makes it a bit harder to 'spend that time' (IE i have more dogs begging for it to be their turn when i go work some training stuff with someone) 

Traveling- 3 take more room in the car then 2 

Less room on my bed. 


Bonuses SQUEEEE PUPPY! ummmm more love more fun- I do like with multiple dogs- that if one comes with me- the others always have company at home.


----------



## sarpoodle (Dec 26, 2011)

The only thing you have to worry about is once you get 3 and learn how to manage it, you'll start thinking 4, then 5, etc. Next thing you know, you're the crazy dog owner of the neighborhood.

At one point we were up to 5 (mother in law was living with us for about a year with her JRT). My wife said no more, because she didn't want the dogs to out number people in our house, lol. Personally, I think 8 would be my upper limit ... that's 4 dogs per hand on a walk.

Greg


----------



## mandyand casey (Jan 12, 2011)

Well lets see if this makes a difference. After 25 years husband has decided to leave so its just going to be me. Lots of room in the bed and lots of time to groom. Need a diversion and something else to think of though my 2 already give me lots to do and lots of fun. Again my weekends and days off work are all planned around agility dog hikes and bath times


----------



## Mallhopper (Dec 16, 2011)

Funny I see this post tonight...our breeder sent us pictures of her new litter tonight and we instantly fell in love! We have been going back and forth for the last month about getting Bentley a little sister so he has someone to play with. I can bet you money...we'll have one SOON.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Me??? I'm glad I dropped back to one.  Sooo much less commotion around the house.

In yr case tho, a third Poodle would be a lot less aggravation than another man!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

This is going to sound terrible, but I'm happily divorced and my dogs are the reason I am still sane and still happily single. 
I am never alone, no one judges me (well, except maybe my mother *eye roll*) and everyone is so very happy to see me when I come home from work, or shopping or from the mailbox, etc. 

I wouldn't have it any other way. I adore my pack and they adore me. 
Yeah, like I could figure out how to train a man anyway. (can they be marker trained?)

Outwest, or anyone thinking of adding another - ask yourself if you have time for everyone, every day. Is there enough money for grooming, food, E-vets, regular vets, etc. Poop scooping doesn't have to take up much time. I have taught mine to use one area in the yard. I don't have to search all over for land mines. I can have it all scooped in mere minutes. 

If you can honestly say none of that is a problem, then start seriously thinking about a third (or 4th or 12th...lol). Just don't go thinking another will be easy because the ones you already have are. There was a time years ago when I was showing Aussies. THey were fun and I loved them and the breeder was having health issues - anyway, I ended up with 13, that's right ,13, dogs. It was overwhelming, it was expensive - it was stressful and absolutely no fun. 

Just think things through thouroughly and remember when to say "no more."
And then enjoy each and every one of them.


----------

